
Wuhan death toll evidence points to 40,000+ number (official 2,563) - lordmax
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/chinese-families-should-be-sweeping-graves-now-but-thousands-still-havent-buried-their-dead/2020/04/03/5a6daa50-7234-11ea-ad9b-254ec99993bc_story.html
======
rolph
actual title:

>>Chinese families should be sweeping graves now. But thousands still haven’t
buried their dead.<<

~~~
lordmax
I prefer to surface key data from article right upfront. WP title felt
constructed to create a sense of clickbaity drama

~~~
rolph
Its not about preferences, editorializing titles is not within the rules:

" If the title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective, we'd
appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do
X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is meaningful,
e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait;
don't editorialize. "

